# what is it?



## CComfort12 (Jan 24, 2012)

Anyone have any ideas? Was caught by my brother down by Keys


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Ghost fish?


----------



## BirdNest (Jul 25, 2013)

A noseeum


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Waiting on pic?


----------



## CComfort12 (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah, trying to post pic from phone, fish is so big it won't upload! Post from computer in a few


----------



## CComfort12 (Jan 24, 2012)

pic is up in original post now


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Looks like a bar jack


----------



## BirdNest (Jul 25, 2013)

X2 on bar jack but never seen one that yellow


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Obviously an infinsible. Original!


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Bar jack for sure


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Looks like a juvie almaco to me - no white on fin edges - so no a banded rudder fish - I don't see the top 'bar' and a bar jack looks a lot more like a hardtail (blue runner)


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

is a skip jack and a bar jack the same fish?

jack


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

Almaco for sure

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Almaco_jack

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bar_jack


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

jack2 said:


> is a skip jack and a bar jack the same fish?
> 
> jack


Not in common usage .. We call ladyfish "skipjacks" around here... And there is a skipjack tuna... Neither could be mistaken for a bar jack


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Chuprabarjackamacapra... For sure.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Almacos Jack, called a "Bar Jack" by many


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Eatable! lmao


----------

